# Runner-up for Best New Fiction Novel by Ames Tribune (and only .99 cents)



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Cross-Winds, a Seventh Cross Novel, Book I.  Excellent read for fantasy enthusiasts.  At only .99, you can't go wrong!  Cross-Winds was listed as runner-up for Best New Fiction Novel of 2008 by the Ames Tribune!

The Seventh Cross series has the best elements a fantasy can offer: magic, demons, dragons, witches, and warlocks. Combining all of these elements into one story makes for a very powerfully written novel. ~ReaderViews.

The world of Stowe's Seventh Cross series is made for adult fantasy enthusiasts who are yearning for a new approach to the genre, a more sophisticated one that embraces the spiritual side of magic and mysticism.  It has the best elements a fantasy can offer: magic, demons, dragons, witches, and warlocks. Combining all of these elements into one story makes for a very powerfully written novel.  Every character is well-drawn and fascinating. ~Ames Tribune.

Stowe's Seventh Cross series includes provocative narrative. While fending for himself in an imaginary country, Kaleb discovers his inner strength and recognizes his potential to stand up to the darkness that is blotting out the light. ~Waverly Democrat.

A wondrous world of wizards and witches...a mystical place about a war of magic, and a prophecy fulfilled! ~North Scott Press


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought this about 10 days ago after I read about it somewhere else (not KB as I don't see it before today on any threads in a quick search) but I'm afraid I haven't read it yet. It's there waiting for me, though! 

Here's a text link (no image yet on the Kindle version):

Cross-Winds, A Seventh Cross Novel (The Seventh Cross)

Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure why there is no image on the kindle cover yet. For a view of the cover and also a peek at the trailer, go to:

http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Winds-Seventh-Brian-L-Stowe/dp/1606105949/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239935375&sr=8-1


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

The cover art is now available on the referenced page.  Amazon fixed the problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link with picture:


Betsy


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Book II to this series, Wounds and Scars, will be available on Kindle in the near future.


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Steph, I look forward to your review.


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is a link to the trailer too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mSJlxc6IG4


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds interesting... I went ahead and got it, thanks!


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Angela, I hope you enjoy it, and I always welcome feedback whether it be positive or constructive criticism.  Thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a multi-generational saga of lust and power (my favorite kind) set in a fantasy world.  My book budget can't stand anything over 99 cents right now, so I sampled.  

Since I'm actually starting to catch up on my reading, I'm sure I'll get to the sample in the next day or two.


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Gertie, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Gertie, I too find multi-generational sagas fascinating.  Do you recommend any others?


----------



## bradshawian (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what to look for when buying a used Kindle?  Is there an easy way to "test" it?


----------

